# I'M SINGLE!!!



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

After four and a half years, the girl and I decided the spark is gone and we're gonna go our seperate ways. I'm kinda in shock. A little heartbroken but excited to be an independent bachelor.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Haha, just wait and see how many offers you are going to get in your inbox


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Haha, thanks meesha.


----------



## IamZach (Dec 5, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> After four and a half years, the girl and I decided the spark is gone and we're gonna go our seperate ways. I'm kinda in shock. A little heartbroken but excited to be an independent bachelor.


same thing happened with me and my 4 year relationship man. being single has been fun lol


----------



## outlaw (May 20, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> Haha, thanks meesha.


haha, I'm Meesha but I agree with Sandy!


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Hey, hey, hey. You know that I think you're hot right?
















I'm sorry that your relationship has ended. That is so hard but I understand how freeing it can be being single.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

outlaw said:


> haha, I'm Meesha but I agree with Sandy!


Hahaha, i totally mixed the two of you up. oops. lol.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> Hey, hey, hey. You know that I think you're hot right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, i haven't forgotten about you sarah,







. yeah it's tough but exciting and liberating at the same time.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Tommygunz said:


> oh, i haven't forgotten about you sarah,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Baby, I know you can't forget me lol. Yeah it is exciting. It's kind of like, being given another change to see what comes your way. I'm excited for the future. I just have to find a guy who is ok with my dp because I may never get better or if I do, it might come back. But you are lucky, you are recovered and the world is your oyster.


----------



## IamZach (Dec 5, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> Hey, hey, hey. You know that I think you're hot right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn man i wish i had gorgeous girls saying stuff like that about me!


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

IamZach said:


> damn man i wish i had gorgeous girls saying stuff like that about me!


Um hello. You are hot too!!


----------



## IamZach (Dec 5, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> Um hello. You are hot too!!


hahaha thank you


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Anyways, lets not hijack Tommy's thread. It's tommy's muscle clad single hottness that we need to be focused on. Tommy...


----------



## IamZach (Dec 5, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> Anyways, lets not hijack Tommy's thread. It's tommy's muscle clad single hottness that we need to be focused on. Tommy...


hahaha of course of course and I wish you the best of luck man. hopefully ill meet a pretty girl soon lol maybe ill have to make my own thread


----------

